# Cree brightness comparision



## Mel_PL (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

I've measured various cree bins in my homemade lightbox. Three 3-sec long readings every 5 second at precise 350 mA, then averaged. Color bin disregarded, all were white. Results (where P2 = 100):

Bin --> Value
=========================
P2 --> 100 (PL distributor)
P4 --> 118 (DX)
Q2 --> 122 (DX)
Q5 --> 111 (DX :scowl
Q5 --> 138 (Cutter)
R2 --> 144 (PL distributor)

Enjoy!

-- M.


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 8, 2007)

How were they driven?


----------



## Mel_PL (Dec 9, 2007)

nFlex at primary 350 mA setting. External power supply set at 10V.


----------



## HumanLumen (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have a value of Vf for the R2, compared with the other parts?

Ta


----------



## Mel_PL (Dec 9, 2007)

HumanLumen said:


> Do you have a value of Vf for the R2, compared with the other parts?
> 
> Ta



No. But leds are current-driven therefore all were fed by 350 mA.

-- M.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 12, 2007)

Mel_PL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've measured various cree bins in my homemade lightbox. Three 3-sec long readings every 5 second at precise 350 mA, then averaged. Color bin disregarded, all were white. Results (where P2 = 100):
> 
> ...



 Grrrrrrrrrr :sick2:

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## znomit (Dec 12, 2007)

I built two bike lights around the same time last winter using DX leds:thumbsdow, a dual cree driven at 1A using Q5s and a quad Q2 driven at 500mA. I was very surprised at how much better the quad was, I expected them to be about the same. I put it down to a wider beam pattern making it seem better.:thinking:

My plans to replace the dual with R2s/R4s just got a whole lot brighter.:candle:


----------



## znomit (Dec 12, 2007)

I built two bike lights around the same time last winter using DX leds:thumbsdow, a dual cree driven at 1A using Q5s and a quad Q2 driven at 500mA. I was very surprised at how much better the quad was, I expected them to be about the same. I put it down to a wider beam pattern making it seem better.:thinking:

My plans to replace the dual with R2s/R4s just got a whole lot brighter.:candle:


----------



## znomit (Dec 12, 2007)

I built two bike lights around the same time last winter using DX leds:thumbsdow, a dual cree driven at 1A using Q5s and a quad Q2 driven at 500mA. I was very surprised at how much better the quad was, I expected them to be about the same. I put it down to a wider beam pattern making it seem better.:thinking:

My plans to replace the dual with R2s/R4s just got a whole lot brighter.:candle:


----------



## znomit (Dec 12, 2007)

I built two bike lights around the same time last winter using DX leds:thumbsdow, a dual cree driven at 1A using Q5s and a quad Q2 driven at 500mA. I was very surprised at how much better the quad was, I expected them to be about the same. I put it down to a wider beam pattern making it seem better.:thinking:

My plans to replace the dual with R2s/R4s just got a whole lot brighter.:candle:


----------



## znomit (Dec 12, 2007)

I built two bike lights around the same time last winter using DX leds:thumbsdow, a dual cree driven at 1A using Q5s and a quad Q2 driven at 500mA. I was very surprised at how much better the quad was, I expected them to be about the same. I put it down to a wider beam pattern making it seem better.:thinking:

My plans to replace the dual with R2s/R4s just got a whole lot brighter.:candle:


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Dec 13, 2007)

i imagined the quad would be brighter. 
the leds or soo much more efficent at lower power levels its not funny. 
the difference is greater than the difference between the bins.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Cree brightness comparison*

 He's from New Zealand. 

What's up with the Q5 from DX?


----------



## Mel_PL (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Cree brightness comparison*



TorchBoy said:


> He's from New Zealand.
> 
> What's up with the Q5 from DX?



I used the "Q5" for a MagSpherical mod for my client. He was very disappointed having compared the results to beamshots available here at CPF.
Bad sort? Mistake? Too much haste during packing? Something went wrong, but I believe my results. 
The other dilemma is that we are still far from a technological breakthrough like LuxIII -> CreeXR-E/SSCP4 was. I hoped R2 would be noticeable more efficient. While it's not, I'm going to wait for ZZZ bin 

-- M.


----------



## traildesaster (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Cree brightness comparison*

How can your client compare his light with beamshots? This has to disappoint him. You can never really talk about brightness without having the light in your own hands.

Gruß td


----------



## Mel_PL (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Cree brightness comparison*



traildesaster said:


> How can your client compare his light with beamshots?
> Gruß td



In fact, I don't know, didn't ask him either. It didn't matter as satisfaction is priority.


----------

